# revestimientos



## pixi

hola,
 como se traduce al ingles:revestimientos(de polimero-hormigon) seria covering? 
pero creo que en ingles dependiendo de tipo,es decir si es de madera o azulejo, tiene un nombre distinto.
Gracias.


----------



## valentina dos sicilias

si yo diría "covering" or "flooring" si se trata del revestimiento de un suelo


----------



## Arenita

También se puede utilizar el término "coating".


----------



## pixi

pues se trata de revestimientos tanto de paredes como marcos de puertas y ventanas.


----------



## Consuelo

pixi said:
			
		

> pues se trata de revestimientos tanto de paredes como marcos de puertas y ventanas.


en ese caso es mas apropiado utilizar coatings


----------



## kazijistan

A MÍ Me Ha Tocado Encontrarme Con La ExpresiÓn "linings", Aunque Es Probable Que No La EstÉ Recordando Bien


----------



## jvillela

hola:

necesito saber  como se dice "revestimiento ceramico": y "enchape ceramico".
EL enchape, es un producto de arcilla, tipo ladrillo, pero solo es una "chapa" de esto... onda un puro borde. Se usa para cubrir muros de hormigon dandole el aspecto q fuesen de ladrillo.

te adjunto una foto, con un echape tipico y de fondo algunas construcciones usandolo.

 img129.imageshack.us/ img129/3893/enchapela1.jpg


desde ya gracias y saludos!!!


----------



## valentina dos sicilias

Hola:
"revestimiento ceramico" is ceramic veneering
and "enchape ceramico" is a ceramic veneer.
Slds


----------



## cirrus

I have seen revestimiento translated as covering as well as coating.


----------



## jvillela

valentina dos sicilias said:


> Hola:
> "revestimiento ceramico" is ceramic veneering
> and "enchape ceramico" is a ceramic veneer.
> Slds



muchas gracias valentina.

Veneer es la palabra clave, pero la palabra exacta es ¨thin brick veneer¨

saludos!


----------



## cirrus

Question: can brick be a veneer? I can understand wood being a veneer but slicing bricks doesn't sound right to me.


----------

